# cough drops while hunting?



## Grey Man (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

Well, I've got a bit of a cough. Has anybody had any experience with cough drops? Can you recommend some that won't spook 'em?

I'd love to get out there but if I can't bring some cough drops, I may as well stay home.Thanks. 

-Scott


----------



## secondseason (Oct 28, 2010)

Satchmo and I eat Ricola cough drops like candy while hunting.  I had a buck and a doe until me Saturday and was breathing through my mouth they didn't seem to pay me any attention.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Oct 28, 2010)

Get the natural kind with honey and alfalfa and you may even draw one in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2010)

If a deer can smell that cough drop, it can surely smell you too.


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Oct 28, 2010)

X 2 for Ricola original


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 28, 2010)

peppermint many times over the years


----------



## Rock Bottom (Oct 28, 2010)

I 've got some type of hard candy in my pocket every time I go to the woods.It just seems like every afternoon just before dark I have got to have it are I will start couching.Like someone else posted if they can smell it they can smell you.

GOOD HUNTING


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If a deer can smell that cough drop, it can surely smell you too.


x2. I wouldn't worry about it. just hunt


----------



## Brad (Oct 30, 2010)

I am a recent ex smoker and I carry red Halls and Werthers to the stand with me all the time and still see deer


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 31, 2010)

go to a health food and get pine cough drops.  nasty but effective


----------

